# Laich an einer Pflanze entdeckt!



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

Moin,

habe gestern, als ich die Pflanzen mit neuer Erde auffüllen wollte, an einer Eier entdeckt. Es handelt sich denke ich mal um Fischlaich (kein Parasit seitens der Pflanze oder so). Würde mich natürlich interessieren wie lange es dauert bis die schlüpfen bzw. auch wie die Chancen stehen:beten. 

Die Eier sind aber sehr klein, wenn es hoch kommt so groß wie Stecknadelköpfe. Sind orange rötlich, vielleicht Goldfische? 2 Goldorfen haben wir auch noch drin, ansonsten ist alles eher dunkel.....wobei Forellen sind auch dunkel und die Eier sind orange/ rötlich. Kois? Rotfedern? Oder gar Karpfen?!


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laich an einer Pflanze entdeckt!*

Goldis legen auch orange Eier....  so nach ein paar Tagen sieht man da Augen drin... Schlupf so ca. nach 5 Tagen...  dann liegen da erst mal tagelang so ,,Kommas" auf dem Boden rum...  dann schwimmen sie so langsam los.....    wenn die im Teich bleiben werden die meisten Gefressen werden.. wenn Koi laichen, erkennt man das meist an der demolierte Pflanzenwelt, die räumen ganz schön auf


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laich an einer Pflanze entdeckt!*

Also ich hab die Pflanze jetzt in einen extra Behälter gepackt Muss ich da irgendetwas beachten?


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laich an einer Pflanze entdeckt!*

er sollte halt nicht in der prallen Sonne stehen ( haha)... kannst sie in ein Aquarium packen oder eben in nen andren größeren Behälter.....


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laich an einer Pflanze entdeckt!*

War gerade nochmal da: Jetzt haben die Eier sich weiß verfärbt  gammeln die jetzt?!


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laich an einer Pflanze entdeckt!*

japp, das sind die schimmligen, unbefruchteten....  es werden aber vermutlich nicht alle sein, die ,,schimmeln" ....  man kann die schlechten absammeln, ich muss gestehen ich lass die paar dran und wenn die fischies geschlüpft sind brause ich die Laichbürsten eh ab


----------

